# Breeing This Horse to this horse?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm sorry for the dumb question, but what's the breed of the stud?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That second horse is ugly. I don't know much about confirmation but I think I see:

Ewe upside-down neck, over at the knees, odd neck to wither, something funky with his hind end

Is this a for real stallion? Yuck

The filly's back legs cross over something awful... her color is pretty but that doesn't make her breeding worthy. 

I wouldn't breed either.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I'm sorry for the dumb question, but what's the breed of the stud?


Some exotic horse.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I'd rather bang my head into the desk! LOL 

But teh mare haz spotz so u shud ttly briid her.

edit: an hez shynee an haz a brand, so he iz ttly stud materialz!!1


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> I think I'd rather bang my head into the desk! LOL
> 
> But teh mare haz spotz so u shud ttly briid her.


Sorry, my head can't take more banging. Its already cracked from *another* thread. lol. Any more opinions? PLEASE feel free to speak your mind, even against the opinion of the others.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL Sorry, here's a translation from my LOL!speak;

The mare has spots, so you should totally breed her.
And he's shiney, and has a brand - so he is totally stud material.

____


All of that was sarcasm ;D


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

You know this isn't real. How immature are you? You have nothing better to do than start arguments? A job? Family? Friends? Or maybe you're just a child with to much time on their hands. Please go outside and pet your horses or something. Seriously...

ETA: This is directed to ThunderHooves.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Thunderhooves, I love your sarcasm! Sadly though, I know exactly what you mean and wish people would REALLY THINK about the implications of breeding fugly, deformed or poorly formed horses and horses that have no breed relation or relevance, and breeding just because what ever reason.

Here is what that breeding would create IMO:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

thunderhooves said:


> Some exotic horse.


Oh, I see... :lol: Frankly I don't like him at all - he looks really ugly IMO. Certainly wouldn't breed my horse to him. 

The filly looks like having a thin neck and rather steep shoulder, also her back legs are somewhat strange (may be just a bad pic). Cute head and color though.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Honeysuga said:


> Here is what that breeding would create IMO:
> 
> View attachment 28060


LOL! :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Honeysuga said:


> Here is what that breeding would create IMO:
> 
> View attachment 28060


I actually think it's a very cute end result! :lol:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You could get something like this:


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

OOO! Yes! and DakotaLuv, your just saying that because you would LOVE a foal outta them


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I personally like the conformation of the one I posted better than that one ShutupJoe. hehe From its lovely straight legs, arched neck, refined jaw, and ambling rocking horse gait, I bet it would be an amazing ride and a champion competitor to boot!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Who said anything about being sarcastic? I want opinions!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

a foal out of them would be soo keyoot. 
if its a male foal, i would DEFFFF keep it a stud too.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think the foal would take hours to get up because with those horses as parents it's bound to be born with wonky legs. I think it would have a thin upside down neck that could barely support it's huge head. It would probably be slightly downhill and have a crappy back end.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> OOO! Yes! and DakotaLuv, your just saying that because you would LOVE a foal outta them


Oh God yes! :roll: You read my mind...I love worthless sh*tters. 
Seriously, you have got to be 10... Your immaturity is through the roof.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

UHOH, the maturity police are here!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm sorry I agree with dakotaluv, you PURPOSELY picked the worst conformed horse pics you could find just out of boredom. 

and this:



> OOO! Yes! and DakotaLuv, your just saying that because you would LOVE a foal outta them


is just rude. 

I like this forum overall, but I, from now on REFUSE to look at the breeding, or critique sections (even though I am genuinely interested in learning about these) cus of immature and wayy too over the top comments.

again I have no personal grudge against anyone here, but things like this could be handled in way more positive and CONSTRUCTIVE ways.

~AL615


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I think the obvious answer is, it'd be sh*t, because both parents are sh*t horses. Really.

I get that this is a fun thread, but I gotta agree with DakotaLuv on this one. Can you believe it?! haha.

This post, while having a head shaking moment at the extent of sad breeding by other's, is as pointless as breeding those two horses. IMO.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Eh, we need a little fun. Have any of you noticed that the people dissing this thread are the pones that say for everyone to breed? And actually, I didn't pic the worst conformed horses-TRUST me.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

Your idea of fun is being stupid.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

DakotaLuv said:


> Your idea of fun is being stupid.


Your idea of stupid is.........funny?!
lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

AppyLover615 said:


> I like this forum overall, but I, from now on REFUSE to look at the breeding, or critique sections (even though I am genuinely interested in learning about these) cus of immature and wayy too over the top comments.
> 
> 
> ~AL615


Aw. I hope you don't really stick to that. There's a lot of drama here but if you look past all the crap and just ignore it, there's some very great threads and you can learn a lot. 
You just gotta learn to the let bullsh*t go in ear (eye?) and out the other. Cause really? Letting people like that effect what you may or may not enjoy is pretty pointless to yourself, right? Don't let yourself get limited.


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

You just can't help yourself, can you?

ETA: Again..directed to thunder.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

DakotaLuv said:


> You just can't help yourself, can you?
> 
> ETA: Again..directed to thunder.


Nope, sorry! Its like chocolate.....or chips..........or hORSES You can't have just one!
Which is totally ironic because of the point of this thread "cant have just one".....get it?lol
Anyway, as I was saying, nope, I cant help myself!  Get some humor!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

> Have any of you noticed that the people dissing this thread are the pones that say for everyone to breed?


I never said everyone should breed their horse, please don't assume I did, you know what they say about assuming things  



> > Originally Posted by AppyLover615
> > I like this forum overall, but I, from now on REFUSE to look at the breeding, or critique sections (even though I am genuinely interested in learning about these) cus of immature and wayy too over the top comments.
> >
> >
> ...


to be honest, I just hate the negativity, maybe I was a bit impulsive to say I won't ever look at those sections, but if I see way too much negativity I probably won't look further at certain threads I might have wanted to see otherwise. I live with a lot of negative issues every day and it just is too much to come online to some place you just want to learn and get lost in things you care about and love and just hear more negative things. 

~AL615


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

This isn't really being negative........... im not saying BREED THEM or DONT BREED THEM. I'm just the OP. I should leave it up to you guys.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

This thread is really about making a point. Whether you agree or not about how she is making said point does not matter, please the only negativity on this thread came when you came on here calling people stupid and immature. If you don't like it, stay away from the thread, easy as that.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Personally, and i don't want anyone to be offended by this, but, i wouldn't breed those two just because i need experience raising a filly or a colt, I don't know what the turn-out would be but probably not a pretty horse.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sigh. Whether this thread is about making a point or not, it's pathetic and quite obviously intended to cause drama. I find it quite sad that most of the people on here can't start a mature discussion on the topic. And for the record, I by no means advocate breeding inadequate horses, I just find it a little pathetic when someone doesn't have enough decency to prove their point in a civil way.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Can someone please explain to me why everyone is getting all worked up over this? 

It was a simple post. Hypothetical question: Would you breed these two horses. Yes? No? Why? 

What's the big deal???


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

The poor people that own the horses pictured. If I saw either of my horses photos on a thread like this I would be poo'd. How would you like it if we made a thread about how ugly, and worthless your horse is? This is a stupid thread.

But...No, I wouldn't breed those horses.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Can someone please explain to me why everyone is getting all worked up over this?
> 
> It was a simple post. Hypothetical question: Would you breed these two horses. Yes? No? Why?


 
Not so simple. Whether it was intended or not, this thread has come across as making fun of the people who aren't on the 'anti-breeding' bandwagon. Hence the big deal.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Honeysuga said:


> This thread is really about making a point. Whether you agree or not about how she is making said point does not matter, please the only negativity on this thread came when you came on here calling people stupid and immature. If you don't like it, stay away from the thread, easy as that.


Actually I don't find this thread to be funny after I went though all 4 pages. And at least half of it is nothing but throwing stones at each other.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, it started out funny, some people cant just keep their traps shut(or well..their fingers still) and leave something be.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok I think this has run its coarse. Although I can understand in part of why this was posted. It is now over.


----------

